# Knife



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Noticed a few comments on carrying knives for cutting free from ropes etc. Bias have one on special for $40.00 (39.??) reduced from $60.00. It's a yatchy knife, light & sharp in a sheath, about a 4 inch blade. I'm told they are good quality. Also glow in the dark handle. Might have to get one.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

If you get a yachty knife where will it be kept? are you going to have it attached to your PFD or you....like a dive knife strapped to your leg and a lanyard so you lessen the risk of losing it if is not attached to your or the PFD? A few members here use the dive knife because it can be strapped to your leg and is readily accessible. If the knife is attached to yak can you get access if the yak is wrong way up and you are on the opposite side to the knife? Dive knives are around the same price and come with leg straps and some with a lanyard that you can attach to you in some way so that you wont lose it if you drop it


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

JD, mate i always have a knife in a little pouch attached to my PFD. The biggest issue with doing this is getting a knife of a high enough quality to handle the almost constant salt water. Not many can do this and I don't know of any under $100. A Spiderco or a Gerber are the only two I have found that can take constant saltwater immersions and not deteriorate. Mt little Gerber folder has been constantly exposed to salt water on a weekly basis for over 10 years and is yet to have the slightest blemish on the blade or handle. It gets chucked in fresh water around every 5 or 6th trip if it is lucky but still is as good as the day i bought it. While spending around the $120-150 mark on a lock blade folder may seem excessive, what is your life worth and believe me a good knife can save your life.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

As a spearo there is nothing more handy then having a knife strapped to your leg. I use them all the time when spearing and last time I went fishing I had mine strapped to my leg . There is nothing quite like cutting yourself (and a fish) free in 10m of water with a sharp knife.

If you want a knife for saftey, there is no place safer then to have one strapped on your leg. What good is a knife in your fishing crate or Yak if you are capsized and caught underwater?

Get a good on but still cheap this way you won't cry as much cause it was only 35 bucks.... This is the best bang for buck dive knife I have found.... Sub11D Spearfishing Dagger you can find it on http://www.spearfishing.com.au/ > Knives > Spearfishing daggers. It actually has a yellow handle But shmeh. It come sharp enought to cut through 400lb mono, Has a nice point for brain the fish (ikijimi killed... make the fish taste better). Has a serrated edge that slices throuhh ropes easy and a normal edge that holds up great. I know it's not made for fishing and you are probably not interested but hey if you are going to use a knife why not get a good one. Plus if you manage to catch that 20kg+ mac of your yak, there is no better way to subdue it than a knive to the brain 

Well this is my 2 cents at least you get to see a different side to the coin :/


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi JD

Have a look at the following link:

http://www.benchmade.com/products/produ ... el=100SH2O

I have used this knife for over 2 years now and it has no sign of rust. It is very sharp and attaches to your PFD.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

I bought one of these in yellow and it is a very good knife.

http://www.fisheriessupply.com/online/l ... /Ns/P_Sort


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Gerbers rock! I have several gerber multi-tools, had them for going on ten years now..... still going strong.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies & links. Already have a folding knife on my pfd. 
It's good to get other ideas.
John


----------

